# CC and NC in the same Humidor?



## GeauxTigers (Mar 4, 2013)

Did I read that right? Don't ever mix the two in the same space? Anybody have a different story?


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't know why you would have to seperate them. Only seperate infused sticks or the new KFC tobacco from your regular sticks.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

The CC's will overthrow your humi


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

thebigk said:


> The CC's will overthrow your humi


If only they would only reproduce!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I store them separately but it is because I have all my Cubans at 60Rh and I keep all my NCs at ~65. I can't imagine any reason why you would need to segregate them though. It's just a matter of preference.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Absolutly... CC's like a lower RH... like 60.

I mean you could store them together at a lower rh but why would you want to destroy the beauty of having a humidor full of CC's exclusivly?


----------



## GeauxTigers (Mar 4, 2013)

Why do CC like lower rh? Not trying to be a wisenheimer here, but ain't we talking about tobacco leafs at the end of the day? Sure they come from different areas, and might taste different.... but they are basically dead plant leafs.... right?


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

GeauxTigers said:


> Why do CC like lower rh? Not trying to be a wisenheimer here, but ain't we talking about tobacco leafs at the end of the day? Sure they come from different areas, and might taste different.... but they are basically dead plant leafs.... right?


They are both dead leaves yes.

I can't answer why they smoke better at a lower rh then nc... but i can tell you this.
1. They will draw better with less chance of a plug... which is pretty much non existant at 60.
2. They will taste better, the flavors will be less muted and you will be able to pick up the subtle nuances better.
3. They will burn better
4. And did i mention they taste best at 60?


----------



## GeauxTigers (Mar 4, 2013)

Interesting -- 

I keep my nc's at around 63%.... would you say the extra 3% there is a big difference maker?

Trying to decide if I am really ready for the responsibility of a cc collection.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't separate my CC from NC, but I do keep all my stronger cigars away from my milder ones by packing both in their own boxes. I typically save all my old boxes in case I buy a 5'r and need to store them in something. This is really important if you plan on aging your smokes. I read that stronger smokers will actually start to impart their flavor over to the milder ones as the oils move outward toward the leaf and start leaching into the humi.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

GeauxTigers said:


> Interesting --
> 
> I keep my nc's at around 63%.... would you say the extra 3% there is a big difference maker?
> 
> Trying to decide if I am really ready for the responsibility of a cc collection.


63 is fine for CC.

I try to keep mine between 60-62

of course I use kitty liter and boveda 62's.


----------



## klittle250 (Oct 15, 2012)

GeauxTigers said:


> Why do CC like lower rh? Not trying to be a wisenheimer here, but ain't we talking about tobacco leafs at the end of the day? Sure they come from different areas, and might taste different.... but they are basically dead plant leafs.... right?


It's not the area they come from that matters, but the rolling style used to make them. From my recollection Havanas are rolled entubar, as apposed to the bunch method used on most NC's, thus tend to have a firmer draw at higher RH levels.


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

63% RH may not be too bad. You could always try to dry box for a few hours and see if it helps.


----------



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> They are both dead leaves yes.
> 
> I can't answer why they smoke better at a lower rh then nc... but i can tell you this.
> 1. They will draw better with less chance of a plug... which is pretty much non existant at 60.
> ...


THIS!! Exactly the reasons why I keep my humidor at 60.

I do have NCs mixed with CCs with no problems...


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

If the "right" RH for Cubans is suppose to be 60, does this mean everyone who smokes Cubans in Cuba are doing it wrong? They don't keep humidors and the average humidity down there is 90 :shock:


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

FireRunner said:


> If the "right" RH for Cubans is suppose to be 60, does this mean everyone who smokes Cubans in Cuba are doing it wrong? They don't keep humidors and the average humidity down there is 90 :shock:


I believe that native Cubans who smoke cigars also like to smoke them ROTT, that does not make anything right or wrong. There is no right or wrong but I feel from personal experience, as do many others, that havanas smoke better when stored at high 50's low 60's % humidity. There seems to be better flavor, definitely a better burn and rarely a plugged stick when havanas are stored at this humidity level YMMV


----------



## smoking ash (Aug 22, 2010)

+1 on the 55% club.


----------



## GeauxTigers (Mar 4, 2013)

So do you think a dry box for a day or so on the CC is the easy solution? I made the mistake of reading a research paper by some science guy that said if your cigars are not at 67% or higher, they are drying out and the fermenting stops... blah, blah, blah... But I do know that my NC taste best when they have rested for at least a month in the low 60's... so I try to keep my wineador at or under 65%.

So i am thinking that if I keep it around that, but then dry box the handful of stogies that I intend to smoke in the next week - bam - problem solved. Sound right?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

protekk said:


> I believe that native Cubans who smoke cigars also like to smoke them ROTT, that does not make anything right or wrong. There is no right or wrong but I feel from personal experience, as do many others, that havanas smoke better when stored at high 50's low 60's % humidity. There seems to be better flavor, definitely a better burn and rarely a plugged stick when havanas are stored at this humidity level YMMV


THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

If I want my favority NC (Davidoff Special R) to taste better, I put it on top of all my Cubans for few months


----------

